# rhythm poll



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

who here likes the following?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Of the three, I prefer canons, mostly because I like Renaissance music, and much of it is in canons.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I think we're scraping the inanity barrel a bit with some of these polls now, don't you?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> I think we're scraping the inanity barrel a bit with some of these polls now, don't you?


I thought we already broke through the bottom of that barrel... *shrug*

I voted for ostinati because.... I dunno why. I like them all, really.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> I think we're scraping the inanity barrel a bit with some of these polls now, don't you?


 first like me know what inanity means then i can answer your question.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

also i am a composer by knowing what people like i can then put it in my music does that make since to anyone?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like Shostakovich ostinatos.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The abundant canons of multiple varieties in Medtner's March of the Paladin.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

the first one .......................


----------

